# Togg milk VS other goats milk



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I own Togg's and have used the milk before. However we didn't last year because I had only a few I was milking at the time. I love the milk. I haven't tasted any goat milk other than the Togg milk, but I love it much better than cow milk. Last year I only drank milk as little as I needed because I didn't have any goat milk. My sibs however do not like the milk. My mom thinks it is because the Togg milk has a "goatier" taste than other breeds. My mom is not sure if she likes the milk or not. I am wondering if that is a well known fact of Togg's or if its a myth. I have heard of it(have owned Toggs for 6 years), but I haven't expirenced it. And how does it compare to the other goats milk?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmmm.. I only have Nigerians and miniManchas, so I'm not sure about Toggs... 
Anyone else know??


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have heard it, but never owned a Togg. I think they are beautiful though!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I have an alpine and a togg bred.....soooo I will let ya know


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

There was a discussion on here within the last year or so, in which someone mentioned that they give their Toggs B vitamins, to make the milk taste normal. If you do a search you'll probably be able to find it.


----------



## TJGoat (Dec 4, 2013)

Do you let your Toggenburgs use a pasture or roam?


----------



## TJGoat (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh and a Toggs milk is usually lower in butterfat than other breeds.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

I've always heard that their milk is "stronger" and has a goaty taste, because they are a Swiss breed. With that said, I've never drank Togg milk before. We own Nigerian Dwarves and LaManchas.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've heard that and passed on one because of that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know Toggenburg have been bred for years for cheesemaking, so their milk is stronger tasting. I have not personally tried it, but read up a bit on them.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes they are Swiss goats, but Alpine milk is supposed to be fine and they are Swiss as well. Togg's do have a lower butterfat percentage (around 3%) and I have heard that is why their milk tastes like it does. Our does have complete access to around 3-4 acres of pasture. We only have them penned up during kidding and in really cold weather.(going to be -4 tomorrow so they are in the barn now).


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I have also read that their milk is stronger because of the cheesemaking. I am just trying to find out if other people have expirenced what I have. And that is that I like the milk just fine and can't find any problem with it. That begin said I have not tried any other breeds milk.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Togg milk tends to be higher in the short chain fatty acids [caproic (C6), Caprylic(C8) and capric (C10)] this tends to give them a "goatier" flavor.

However, every goat is a little bit different. I have one Toggenburg who is a wonderful goat but I flat out refuse to drink her milk. I have another Togg who gives milk which can be drunk and used in cheese.

My general principle with the Toggs, is their milk does not keep in the fridge without tasting goaty quite as long as the lamancha's milk does. I can drink it or use it that day but if I am going to store it or keep it on hand for a few days - then I use the Lamancha milk.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Certain lines of Toggs have milk with a "stronger" taste than other Toggs, or other breeds. However, for the most part, Togg milk is pretty much the same as any other lower fat goat milk.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Thats what I am thinking. I am wondering if it might just be in some peoples heads that the milk tastes bad? Idk. But I like it and if my sibs do to then problem solved.:stars:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I have all Nubians except for one little Nubian/Togg cross. Everyone's milk is sweet and delicious and I cannot tell the difference between hers and the other goats.


----------

